# Underwater Photography



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool. I have been thinking about something like that. A buddy of mine has an underwater camera and the shots are real cool that you can get.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow that's neat!


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's a link to a video i took, i will have more pictures soon, im working on taking less blurry and better pictures.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-q8mXYCoH4


----------



## waterwookiee (Jan 4, 2013)

*Interested in feedback*

Hello everyone,

First time poster. I was pleased to see this topic come up. Although not in an aquarium (just getting back into the hobby, so I've been searching for all sorts of great info here), If anyone is so inclined, I shoot a bunch of underwater stuff and I'm happy to share and give tips on techniques and equipment. I have a site with shots, but I don't want to violate any policies here by posting a link. It's just my name (.com) I'd love any feedback or questions anyone has.....

Hopefully, I'll be able to share a photo journal of the planted tank project!

Scott Shenton


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a gopro too but I haven't gotten it wet yet... Ill definitely try this!


----------



## Anthony_rox (Jan 9, 2013)

This underwater photography is very cool to watch. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty Angelfish

I had to google it to see what it was, and this is what I found - probably the best marketing vid ever! l I'm an old lady, and this makes me want to buy one and get out! LOL

http://vimeo.com/51618708


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Very pretty Angelfish
> 
> I had to google it to see what it was, and this is what I found - probably the best marketing vid ever! l I'm an old lady, and this makes me want to buy one and get out! LOL
> 
> http://vimeo.com/51618708


It's a cobalt blue angelfish, whom i've dubbed Juan, that way if it's a girl i can name it Juanita... It sure cost me an arm annd a leg though, some guy and i got in a bidding war for it in the middle of the store :icon_redf, i payed more than i should have, but i think it was worth it


----------

